# Dewalt 611, can I table mount it for light work?



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I wasn't sure if I should post this here or under table mounted routers but assuming almost no one mounts this little guy I opted to put it here where more people who own one would see it.

I'm new to routers and trying to figure out how to get the most bang for my buck  

I make small projects: picture frames, plaques, surrounds for scroll saw projects, kids toys, little boxes (you get the idea, I'm not doing anything heavy duty at all... most of my projects are with pine/aspen/poplar)

I'd like a small router for rounding some edges, and cutting rabbets for frames. Picking them up and seeing how they feel, along with watching videos, has led me to the Dewalt 611 kit. I think it would suit my needs very nicely.... I could probably get by with one of the Craftsman or Ryobi table kits for under $100 but I'd like the option of having the plunge base and all the little features of the Dewalt. That said I'd also still like a small table for running thin pieces for photo frames etc. 

I saw the table top from Rockler but I'd really prefer something a bit more bench top table and not table top that needs to be clamped. Can I use any of the small tables you can find at HD/Lowes (Ryobi, Skil, Bosch, etc) with the Dewalt 611? I assume none of them are predrilled for it but would I be able to do that myself w/o too much trouble? I saw that Dewalt also makes a separate round base, maybe some how using that? I'm not confident enough yet to attempt to build my own so something off the shelf would work best for now. 

Thank you for any recommendations. 

Candi


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Candi_D said:


> Hi Everyone! I wasn't sure if I should post this here or under table mounted routers but assuming almost no one mounts this little guy I opted to put it here where more people who own one would see it.
> 
> I'm new to routers and trying to figure out how to get the most bang for my buck
> 
> ...


Candi

There are many options on purchasing a router table. IMHO the grizzly router table is a very reasonable priced table. You could also purchase a additional plate for when you purchase a larger router (and you will). Since the 611pk has a fixed and plunge base you could use the fixed base for table mount and the plunge base for hand routing.

Grizzly router table

Al


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Al that looks perfect!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Candi, Grizzly was out of stock on extra mounting plates but if you include an extra in the order they might wave the shipping when it comes in.


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

:yes4: Good idea... wait .. what? I haven't even gotten my first router yet and you guys are already planning a 2nd for me  I think this forum will be as bad at enabling me to make purchases as I am with my crafty friends and paper crafting supplies & machines.

So if I go with this table will I need any special drill bits to get it ready for my 611?


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

me again... I want to be sure I get everything I need, obviously I need to do more reading and video watching before I power anything on, that said.. can anyone recommend any feather boards that would work well with the Grizzly table?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Candi_D said:


> me again... I want to be sure I get everything I need, obviously I need to do more reading and video watching before I power anything on, that said.. can anyone recommend any feather boards that would work well with the Grizzly table?


Candi

You can make your own
or
I use these also.
Feather board

As for special drill bits I wold say no. Just ordinary bits.

Al


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Al, so basically any "featherboard" should fit/work right?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Candi, I hope this is just a "using the right word issue", but you cannot use drill bits in the router, as far as I know.

You will need Router bits/cutters.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

James, I think the drill bits Candi was referring to were for mounting the router.


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

BrianS said:


> James, I think the drill bits Candi was referring to were for mounting the router.


Yes, no worries  I know I need to use 1/4" router bits in my router... I was referring to drilling the table top to mount it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Candi, I encourage anyone who does woodworking to invest in a good set of drill bits. A quality 29 piece set of HSS American made bits by Huot was my choice. A set like this will last you a life time with occasional replacement of individual bits. To get started you can buy individual bits as needed or a cheap set. (which will be the ones you loan out or let other people use) You will need a centering device and longer screws to attach your new 611 to a mounting plate. This is a ten minute job that we will be happy to assist you with.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Candi_D said:


> Thanks Al, so basically any "featherboard" should fit/work right?


Candi

Not necessarily so. Some feather boards are made for router tables some for table saws and some are combo. On table saws the miter slots are generally further from the blade therefore longer feather boards. I am not sure but I think most will fit the router table.

Al


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

When you're ready for precision drill bits, consider one of the HSS bits or sets from Lee Valley Tools. They have a good selection of highest quality bits but even their cheapest bits are better than I've found in other kits. They pay a lot of attention to long term use.


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I'm taking notes of all your recommendations! I have the usual selection of average price/inexpensive drill bits from kits, I purchased a set of MLCS bits to get me started and give me a feel for what I like best. I WAY over bought this past month when I decided to branch out of my paper crafting hobby into wood work.... built myself a 2x4 basics work bench, got a Dewalt 788 scroll saw, orbital sander, dremel trio, dremel drill press (to use with the scroll saw for fretwork), jigsaw, etc... now with the 611 combo & potentially a table I better put everything else on a wish list LOL Thanks again everyone & Merry Christmas!


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

sorry for the 101 questions but something else occurred to me when I just heard back from MLCS about their tables... will the 611 actually work with the Grizzly table? I know the router will need to be mounted to the plate which I will drill but is there a minimum size? Being a compact router I wasn't sure if it would reach past the hole & insert rings to the actual insert plate? Hope this makes sense


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Candi

Yes it will fit and will work just fine..but I do suggest if you get the Grizzly table buy a extra plate (it's only 13.oo dollars more) and when you get a bigger router you just drop it in the table quick and easy..can't have to many routers 

===



Candi_D said:


> sorry for the 101 questions but something else occurred to me when I just heard back from MLCS about their tables... will the 611 actually work with the Grizzly table? I know the router will need to be mounted to the plate which I will drill but is there a minimum size? Being a compact router I wasn't sure if it would reach past the hole & insert rings to the actual insert plate? Hope this makes sense


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Candi
> 
> Yes it will fit and will work just fine..but I do suggest if you get the Grizzly table buy a extra plate (it's only 13.oo dollars more) and when you get a bigger router you just drop it in the table quick and easy..can't have to many routers
> 
> ===


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome,, I'm a big fan of the small router it can do many,many jobs ..
Here's just some of them 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

==


Candi_D said:


> Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

*not to beat a dead horse*

but I just received this from Grizzly (I had emailed them before posting here)

_Dear Candi,

Thank you for your email dated December 24, 2012.

The insert plate of the T10432 Router Table is designed for use with a round base router. If you had the plunge base, the DW611 would be a significantly better fit. You may need to make an adapter plate for the DW611 to properly fit the T10432.

If we may be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. You are a valued customer, and we look forward to serving your future woodworking and metalworking needs.

Sincerely,

Vince C.
Technical Service
Grizzly Industrial, Inc.
EN #901
ETC#R_

That has me a bit nervous. Does anyone here have the 611 and this specific table and KNOW it will work without any modifications? I'm not sure what the screw spacing is for the 611 (mine hasn't arrived yet) and I'm still worried it won't be wide enough to reach past the table inserts into the actual table top for drilling. Dewalt does make an optional round base but I think its even more compact then the D shaped original on the fixed base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's true you will need to make a sub base for your 611 so you can bolt it into the table BUT it's not a big deal, some 1/4" MDF/Plastic will do the job easy if you don't want to do that pickup the router table below

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30716&site=ROCKLER

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-3-8-od-bushing-clear-collet-router-plate.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ch-1-3-8-od-bushing-clear-collet-100_1810.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...94-plans-shop-built-dovetail-jig-100_2333.jpg

==



Candi_D said:


> but I just received this from Grizzly (I had emailed them before posting here)
> 
> _Dear Candi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Bob, that was the little "table" I was looking at originally but I really prefer having the larger table w/split fence etc. Can you tell me exactly what I'd have to do to make an insert? The only woodworking experience I really have is building a 2x4 basics bench and doing some scroll saw work so I just want to be sure I understand what I need to do  Thanks again!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A split fence is no big deal with the small table just make one with some 3/4" thick MDF put some slot in it/them so you can be adjust it in and out on the Fac.fence.

Base plate,,,cut one of the bigger base plate down drill the holes to mount the DeWalt and drill 3 or 4 holes in to the bigger base plate..drop in place and your set to use it..easy stuff 

==

==



Candi_D said:


> Thanks Bob, that was the little "table" I was looking at originally but I really prefer having the larger table w/split fence etc. Can you tell me exactly what I'd have to do to make an insert? The only woodworking experience I really have is building a 2x4 basics bench and doing some scroll saw work so I just want to be sure I understand what I need to do  Thanks again!


----------



## Candi_D (Dec 19, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Base plate,,,cut one of the bigger base plate down drill the holes to mount the DeWalt and drill 3 or 4 holes in to the bigger base plate..drop in place and your set to use it..easy stuff
> 
> ...


I won't lie, that might as well be in Greek to me LOL but I'll take your word that it's an easy fix and go ahead and order the table, then get to reading online and looking for videos so I can figure out exactly what I need to do to make a sub base (or beg someone here to help me make one LOL)


----------

